# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Dieter Hildebrand ist tot

## nordymann

hallo

so schnell kann es bei prostata-ca also auch gehen: im sommer die diagnose  -  jetzt schon verstorben

siehe: http://www.welt.de/kultur/article122...t-ist-tot.html

das sollte allen, die ohne kenntnis ihres ca-status active surveillance oder watchful waiting machen und auf ein langes leben hoffen, zu denken geben

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Peter:-

Das kannst Du so nicht sagen. Du kennst den sonstigen Gesudheitszustand nicht. In hohem Alter genügt manchmal ein kleiner Anstoß, und es ist aus.
An Prostatakrebs stirbt man so schnell nicht, manchmal leider, denn es ist kein schneller, leichter Tod. Für active surveillance oder watchful waiting gelten strenge Voraussetzungen und regelmäßige Kontrollen. Wenn man die einhält, können Erhalt einiger Jahre guter Lebensqualität ein Gewinn sein.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:
_
"so schnell kann es bei prostata-ca also auch gehen: im sommer die diagnose - jetzt schon verstorben"

_Also Peter, im Sommer dieses Jahres wurde zwar bei D. H. mit *"86 Jahren"* das PCa diagnostiziert , enstanden ist es allerdings viele Jahre zuvor. Die PK-Historie uns unbekannt.
Dein Text lieber Peter ist einfach absurd, und völlig daneben.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

was ist daran absurd ?
genau das ist der punkt
die meisten die abwarten wissen nicht welche zeitbombe in ihnen tickt

----------


## nordymann

dieter hildebrand war schon voller metastasen als man die diagnose stellte
und er hat bis zum sommer nichts davon gemerkt

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

Na. also lieber Peter,

was ist daraus zu schließen ?

"Es ist oftmals besser nichts zu tuen als zuviel," in Anlehnung an einer Aussage von Dr. Leibowitz.

Immerhin ist D. H. 86 Jahre alt geworden und dies mit einer "guten" Lebensqualität. Ob dies der Fall gewesen wäre wenn er vor ca. 10-20 Jahren, rein hypothetisch, am Pca-Screnning teilgenommen hätte bleibt dagegen hingestellt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## wanderfreund

*Frage:


*Warum eigentlich zu einem Thema zwei Threads?

Gruß Roland

----------


## W. Werner

Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, war dieser thread ursprünglich in Diagnostik & Therapie angesiedelt, der (im Übrigen zum Anlass wesentlich angemessenere) Beitrag von wolfjanz war da schon fast einen Tag in der Plauderecke. Falls dem so ist - Dank an den Admin, der diesen thread hierhin verschoben hat.

----------


## Rastaman

Peter, ich hatte mir vor langem vorgenommen, Deine Kommentare nicht zu kommentieren, aber jetzt fühle ich mich doch provoziert, Dir auf die Füße zu treten.

Aus den öffentlich zugänglichen Quellen wissen wir über Dieter Hildebrandts Krankengeschichte wenig bis nichts. Diagnose im Sommer... mehrere OPs... vor kurzem schwerer Rückschlag... Palliativstation... Tod im November. Hätte er so rudimentäre Infos (vor seinem Tod) in dieses Forum eingestellt, wäre er zu Recht umgehend aufgefordert worden, ein paar mehr Daten zu liefern, bevor sinnvolle Kommentare möglich sind. Auftritt Nordymann und einen Kommentar rausgehauen, obwohl ich nicht sehe, daß Du mehr über D.H.'s Situation weißt. Ein kluger Mensch hat in anderem Zusammenhang für derlei Schnellschüsse die schöne Beschreibung "meinungsstark, kenntnisarm" gefunden.

Deine Abneigung gegen Active Surveillance ist ja bekannt, und Du kannst auch gern dabei bleiben, wobei dies mit Watchful Waiting in einen Topf zu werfen schon mal weniger intelligent ist. Nur, was haben D.H.'s Leben und Sterben und seine Entscheidungen mit dem Pro + Kontra betr. Active Surveillance zu tun?

Bei meinem Bruder sah vor 3 Jahren der zeiliche (!) Ablauf so aus wie bei Dieter Hildebrandt: Diagnose, und keine 4 Monate später war er tot. Er hatte bis zur Diagnose ein gutes, beschwerdefreies Leben. Er wußte was er tat bzw. unterließ (OPs beispielsweise). Ich sehe wenig Grund, seine Entscheidungen zu kritisieren. Seine letzten Monate waren furchtbar, es war ein grauenhaftes Sterben, das scheint gegen seine Entscheidungen zu sprechen. Aber wissen wir, die wir anders entschieden und alle möglichen Therapien auf uns genommen und uns ein paar zusätzliche Jahre erkauft haben, wie unsere letzten Monate dereinst aussehen werden? Wir wissen es nicht! Genau so wenig wie uns OPs etc. vor dem Tod bewahren werden sind sie eine Versicherung gegen ein Sterben in Agonie und Schmerz.

Sorry for the bad news...

----------


## nordymann

@rastamann

ob du dir vornimmst, meine beiträge zu kommentieren oder nicht, interessiert hier eigentlich niemanden

wenn du es aber schon tust,  solltest du schon mehr von dir geben als " deine abneigung gegen active surveillance ist ja bekannt " , als wenn das eine frage der persönlich subjektiven sympathie wäre

vielmehr sagt einem doch die vernunft , dass active surveilance aus medizinisch heilender sicht nur vertretbar ist,  wenn man den status der erkrankung zu jeder zeit genau kennt und man somit die ausbreitung des tumors 

im körper einschätzen kann, um dann noch rechtzeitig eine curative behandlung einleiten zu können

das wahre ausmass der erkrankung zeigt sich aber leider nur im pathologischen befund nach der herausnahme des organs, weshalb active surveillance nie eine curative sondern immer nur eine palliative behandlungsoption 

sein kann


*muss ich dir wirlich sagen, was der fall dieter hildebrandt mit active surveillance zu tun hat ?
*
weil vielen der nichtoperierten und nichtbestrahlten unweigerlich das bittere ende der metastisierung des körpers in ähnlich weise wie bei  d.h.  bevorsteht

bei rechtzeitiger operation ist dieses risiko jedenfalls deutlich geringer

ohne prostata leben kann mindestens so angenehm wie mit prostata sein, wie ich gerade feststellen konnte



hildebrandts bruder ist vor 9 jahren auch an prostatakrebs verstorben

wenn er sich regelmässig hätte untersuchen lassen, wäre ihm sicherlich dieses ende erspart geblieben

http://www.tz-online.de/aktuelles/st...e-3229447.html

----------


## uwes2403

Woher nimmst Du denn die Gewissheit, einen Zusammenhang zwischen der Erkrankung D.H. und active surveillance zu bilden ?

Wenn, wie in diesem Fall, zwischen der Diagnose und dem Versterben nur ein knappes halbes Jahr liegt, ist doch eher davon auszugehen, dass vorher nie eine Untersuchung in Richtung Pca stattgefunden hat.
Ich schreibe bewusst "ist davon auszugehen", denn das ist reine Spekulation...wir kennen die Vorgeschichte nicht, wie helmut weiter oben schon ganz richtig schrieb.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, warst Du vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auch sehr schwankend, welchen Weg Du einschlagen willst.

Und: dein erster Satz ist irgendwie daneben - gehst Du auch in der richtigen Welt so mit Menschen um, die Deine Meinung nicht teilen ?

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## nordymann

@uwe2403

_Woher nimmst Du denn die Gewissheit, einen Zusammenhang zwischen der Erkrankung D.H. und active surveillance zu bilden ?

_*das lebensende ist ähnlich

ich wollte diesen fall - auch hildebrand hat jahrzehntelang nicht gegen den ca. unternommen - als warnung für alle von uns verstanden wissen, sich rechtzeitig operieren zu lassen,  auch wenn die 

biopsieprognose positiv zu sein scheint

*_

Und: dein erster Satz ist irgendwie daneben - gehst Du auch in der richtigen Welt so mit Menschen um, die Deine Meinung nicht teilen ?

_nun verwechsel mal nicht ursache und wirkung
lies dir noch mal rastemanns beitragseröffnung durch
wer hat hier wen angeschossen ?

----------


## Rastaman

Peter,

Du hast diesen Thread begonnen mit 




> das sollte allen, die ohne kenntnis ihres ca-status active surveillance oder watchful waiting machen und auf ein langes leben hoffen, zu denken geben


Diese Beschreibung von Active Surveillance ist schon mal grundfalsch. Kein Mensch empfielt AS immer und für jeden. Es ist eine Option für eine eng umrissene Untermenge der vom PCa Betroffenen. Die aktuellen Statistiken ergeben, daß wenn man nur genau genug guckt, man bei den 50jährigen zu 50% PCa findet, bei den 60jährigen zu 60% usw. bis man bei den 90jährigenen landet, bei denen es 90% sind. Simple Faustregel. 

Kleiner Schlenker ins Philosophische: Wir haben ja vielleicht einige Spielräume wie wir unser Leben gestalten, aber eines ist sicher: Es wird mit dem Tod enden. Immer. Bei allen. Zu 100%. Und fast so sicher ist es für Menschen männlichen Geschlechts, ein PCa zu entwickeln. Klingt düster bis man feststellt, daß daraus eben *nicht* folgt, daß alle (alten) Männer in entsprechenden Zahlen am PCa sterben, leiden, oder es auch nur bemerken. 

Nach Deiner Logik ist es geradezu unverantwortlich, daß nicht praktisch alle Männer irgendwann eine RPE oder vergleichbares machen lassen, weil




> das wahre ausmass der erkrankung zeigt sich aber leider nur im pathologischen befund nach der herausnahme des organs



Lustig, sich vorzustellen, was man noch alles rausoperieren könnte, nur um pathologisch "sicher" zu sein. Ich rechne es der Schulmedizin durchaus positiv an, daß sie aus
- einerseits ständig zunehmenden und immer früheren Diagnosen,
- andererseits der Erkenntnis, daß fast alle alten Männer *mit*, aber nicht *am* PCa sterben,
den ziemlich vernünftigen Schluß gezogen hat, daß man eben differenzieren muß zwischen den Fällen, bei dem ein Eingriff angesagt, und denen, bei dem man es lassen kann.

Auftritt: Active Surveillance + Watchful Waiting. In einem längeren Thread im Sommer 2012 hat Martin Schostak sehr schön dargelegt, daß + warum AS zu den kurativen Ansätzen gehört. Deine Unterscheidung zwischen "kurativ" und "palliativ" geht sowohl an der Wirklichkeit als auch an der medizinischen Begrifflichkeit vorbei. Frag' den Mediziner Deines Vertrauens: "Kurativ" bedeutet grundsätzlich immer "kurativ *intendiert*". Zu unterscheiden ist also nicht zwischen "kurativ" und "palliativ", sondern zwischen "kurativ intendiert" und "palliativ". Kleines Wort - große Auswirkungen. Lies' im Forum rauf und runter. Die meisten, die mit allen möglichen Malessen zu kämpfen haben, haben per definitionem keine kurative, sondern eine kurativ intendierte Therapie hinter sich. Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit.

Schön für Dich, daß die OP für Dich gut ausgegangen ist. Wiederum: Lies' hier rauf und runter. Das scheint zumindest nicht die Regel zu sein. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, definiert die Medizin mich als "geheilt", wenn ich 5 Jahre rezidivfrei bleibe. Toll. Für mich ist das eine ziemlich willkürliche Definition und bedeutet, na eben: 5 Jahre rezidivfrei. Ist ja nicht *so* schlecht, aber nach meinen strengen Maßstäben etwas anderes als "geheilt".

Ja, es ist schwierig, die zwei o.g. Gruppen voneinander zu trennen, aber das betrachte ich als die eigentliche ärtzliche Kunst, mehr als das operative Handwerk. Alle operieren, bei denen man irgendwas findet? Au weia, da ist ja selbst die viel kritisierte Schulmedizin weiter.

----------


## Gertrud

Ich find: 86 Jahre ist ein hohes Alter. Da kann er beim Petrus nicht meckern.
Im Sommer sah er noch toll aus, hier das Video vom Sommer:




Und eigentlich wollte er im Dezember auf der Bühne stehen, das stand auf seiner Homepage.
So schlecht war demnach die Prognose nicht. 
Jedenfalls war sein Abgang leichter als im Pflegeheim üblich.
Der Hildebrandt hat uns lange Jahre viel Freude bereitet.
Viele Grüsse
Christl

----------


## Norbert 60

> @nordymann:
> 
> Na. also lieber Peter,
> 
> was ist daraus zu schließen ?
> 
> "Es ist oftmals besser nichts zu tuen als zuviel," in Anlehnung an einer Aussage von Dr. Leibowitz.
> 
> Immerhin ist D. H. 86 Jahre alt geworden und dies mit einer "guten" Lebensqualität. Ob dies der Fall gewesen wäre wenn er vor ca. 10-20 Jahren, rein hypothetisch, am Pca-Screnning teilgenommen hätte bleibt dagegen hingestellt.
> ...


Den Worten von Helmut ist nichts hinzuzufügen ! 

Gruß
Norbert

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Das entwickelt sich ja zu einem richtigen, ins Grundsätzliche gehenden Streitgespräch. Wo ich eigentlich immer gern dabei bin. Der Tod von Dieter Hildebrand berührt mich nicht weniger aber auch nicht mehr als der Tod anderer Menschen, aber in seinem Fall ist bemerkenswert, dass zwischen Diagnose und Tod weniger als ein halbes Jahr lag. Aus den wenigen Informationen, die bekannt sind, íst ersichtlich, dass er operiert wurde, möglicherweise mehrmals. Das sollte doch den - möglicherweise unbegründeten - Verdacht  aufkommen lassen, dass  falsche ärztliche Behandlung erfolgt ist, die aus Patientensicht zu überprüfen wäre. So  frühes Sterben liesse sich in Anbetracht dessen, was wir über Prostatakrebs wissen, nur erklären, wenn entweder schon innere Organe wie Leber stark befallen waren oder die gehabten Therapien vom Körper nicht mehr angenommen wurden und das Ende durch Nebenwirkungen beschleunigt worden ist..
Bei Unfällen in anderen Lebensbereichen werden Ursachen und Verantwortlichkeiten penibel untersucht und auch veröffentlicht. Nach fragwürdigen Todesfällen bei Krebs herrscht jedoch Schweigen. Ist doch komisch. 

Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Reinardo,

das einzige was bei dieser Diskussion komisch ist, dass versucht wird aus Spekulationen Wissen abzuleiten. - Entschuldigung, wir sind ja hier in der Plauderecke!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## nordymann

_@norbert 60

Immerhin ist D. H. 86 Jahre alt geworden und dies mit einer "guten" Lebensqualität. Ob dies der Fall gewesen wäre wenn er vor ca. 10-20 Jahren, rein hypothetisch, am Pca-Screnning teilgenommen hätte bleibt dagegen hingestellt.

_der hätte gerne  - wie jeder von uns, der geistig und bis zur diagnose auch körperlich so fit wie er war -   noch weiter gelebt oder ?
*das leben muss mit 86 keineswegs zu ende sein*
und hätte das bei entsprechender vorsorge, immerhin war sein bruder 9 jahre zuvor am gleichen leiden verstorben, auch gekonnt
als mein bruder 2005 sich einer rpe unterziehen musste,  war ich jedenfalls alarmiert und bin sofort zur biopsie nach flensburg zu dr. loch gefahren
ich habe übrigens trotz der vorsorge sehr gut gelebt, warum auch nicht, weshalb sollte man deswegen schlechter leben, im gegenteil man lebt besser mit vorsorge, die beruhigt nämlich sehr

----------


## nordymann

@gertrud

_Ich find: 86 Jahre ist ein hohes Alter. Da kann er beim Petrus nicht meckern

_ich weiss nicht ob du mit deiner religiösen betrachtungsweise dem hildebrand, der ein äusserst rationaler mensch war, gerecht wirst
ich finde die religion sollte hier aus dem spiel bleiben, weil das einfach zu persönlich und privat ist

----------


## Carlos

*Hallo Leute, Dieter Hidebrand hatte "Blasenkrebs" !  Keinen PK !* 
Also alle Spekulationen umsonst lieber Nordmann .

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Carlos,
woher willst Du wissen das DH an Blasenkrebs verstorben ist???

Wikipedia kolportiert dieses:
*Tod* Am Morgen des 20. November 2013 starb Hildebrandt im Alter von 86 Jahren in einem Münchner Krankenhaus an den Folgen einer Prostatakrebserkrankung, die erst am Tag zuvor öffentlich bekannt gegeben worden war.[1][24]


Gruss,
WJ

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Wolfjanz,
im Bayerischen Fernsehen findet jeden Sonntag um 11 Uhr unter der Leitung des bekannten Journalisten Helmut Markwort eine Diskussion zu aktuellen Themen statt.
Stammgäste bei dieser 1-stündigen Sendung sind außerdem der bekannte Karrikaturist Dieter Hanitzsch von der Süddeutschen Zeitung und Prof. Wolfgang Heckl, Direktor des Deutschen Museum in München. Außerdem werden jeweils noch zwei namhafte Gäste eingeladen so z. Bsp. gestern am 24.11. waren es der Schauspieler Chrisian Schaeffer und Julian Nida Rümelin (Minister unter Gerhard Schröder)
Gestern ging es auch um den überraschenden Tod von Dieter Hildebrand. Dieter Hanitzsch, ein langjähriger Freund von DH stellte bei dieser Diskussion klar, dass Blasenkrebs und die daraus erfolgte Metastasenbildung in der Leber die Todesursache waren. 
Nachdem D. Hanitzsch auf Wunsch des Verstorbenen auch einer der Redner bei der im Dez. stattfinden Trauerfeier ist, scheint mir diese Aussage von ihm durchaus glaubwürdig.
Man kann diese Sendung auch nachträglich im Internet sehen unter   www.br.de/Fernsehen 
Gruss, Carlos

----------


## nordymann

danke carlos für diese richtigstellung
die medien sind alle einer falschmeldung der tz in münchen aufgesessen

----------


## Helena

Nicht immer und automatisch kann man davon ausgehen, dass wie weiter oben irgendwo "angenommen" wurde, bei einem rasant schnellen Anstieg des PSA nie zuvor eine Untersuchung gemacht wurde. 

Mein Mann ist regelmäßig einmal jährlich zur Untersuchung gegangen und seit es den PSA-Test gibt hat er ihn machen lassen.  Damals 2009 ist der Wert innerhalb eines Jahres erheblich angestiegen auf 7. Nach einigen Versuchen mit verschiedenen Antibiotika die angenommene Entzündung in den Griff zu bekommen, wurde per Biopsie ein Gleason Score von 3 + 3 festgestellt. 

Danach hatte er eine Brachytherapie, die alles nur knapp 2 Jahre im Griff hielt. Bei der Salvage OP zwei Jahre später ermittelte man bereits einen Gleason Score von 9, trotz vorangegangener Brachytherapie.

Inzwischen sind wir nach Brachy, OP und Chemo nach Abiraterone bei Xtandi angelangt.

Solche rasanten Entwicklungen gibt es also tatsächlich, trotz Vorsorge.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Helena:

„*Solche rasanten Entwicklungen gibt es also tatsächlich, trotz Vorsorge.“
*
*"Vorsorge"* ist der idiotischste Begriff, welcher die „unmündige“ Bevölkerung
(hier Männer) durch unser „krankhaftes“ Gesundheitssystem, im Glauben lassen soll, dass alles kein Problem ist wenn Du nur zur Vorsorge gehst.
Vorsorge, wenn überhaupt, kann schlicht- und ergreifend nur durch präventiv Maßnahmen erfolgen wie z.B. eine „gesunde Lebensweise“ von Anfang an.
 
*„Früherkennung“* käme eher hin, obwohl die Früherkennung eher auf die klinische Manifestation zutrifft, denn das PCa wächst in der Regel ca. 10 Jahre bis es klinisch, diagnostisch, nachweisbar ist, den willkürlich gesetzten 
„PSA- cut off“ von 4 ng/ml überschritten hat. Die obligatorische Pallpation (DRUS, abtasten der Drüse) im Rahmen der „Vorsorge“ hat weder etwas mit Vorsorge oder Früherkennung zu tun. Wenn ein Tumor ertastet wird, ist dieser schon sehr weit fortgeschritten, in der Regel aus der Kapsel ausgebrochen, definiert mit einem cT3-Stadium.
 
Dr. med. Stephen Strum, amerik. Hämatologe und Onkologe, spezialisiert auf das PCa, spricht hier an dieser Stelle sinngemäß von einem „intelligenten PSA.Screening welches nur gegeben ist, wenn die PSA-Messung mit ca. 45 J. begonnen wird und mit halb- oder alljährliche Wiederholungsmessungen. An der Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit und der Verdopplungszeit ist u.a. frühzeitig zu erkennen, ob es sich um ein insignifikantes (nicht behandlungsbedürftiges) oder um ein signifikantes (behandlungsbedürftiges) Tumorgeschehen handelt bevor das PSA die Grenze von 4 ng/ml erreicht hat. Zusatzmarker helfen zu differenzieren sollte sich ein malignes Geschehen abzeichnen.
 
In diesem Sinne sollte eine Aufklärung bzgl. Männergesundheit erbracht werden und nicht mit dem gebräuchlichen Spruch vom Trud`chen,
„Warn se scho bei de Vorsorsche?“
 
Zu dem „upgrading“ GS-6 in der Biopsie auf GS-9 nach RPE bei Deinem Partner ist anzumerken, dass das PCa in der Prostata mulifokale Einitäten ausweisen kann. D.h. es können mehrere maligne Läsionen in der Prostata vorhanden sein mit unterschiedlichen grading`s. Das eine Areal hat einen GS von 9 das andere einen mit GS-6. Da die Punktion (Biopsie) nichts anderes ist als eine zufallsbedingte Stichprobe, tritt in ca. 40% der Fälle ein s.g. „sampling error“ zu. D. h. Es wurde entweder am Tumor vorbei gestochen (falsch negativ) oder es wurde nur die Läsion mit dem GS-6 getroffen und an der Läsion GS-9 vorbei punktiert. Der Pathologe kann nur das entnommene Gewebe beurteilen. Nach der OP kann die Drüse im Ganzen befundet werden.
Das eigentliche Problem ist die unzureichende Prä-Diagnostik.
 
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Helmut,

eben habe ich Dich aus der Ignoriereintragung entfernen lassen. Deine obige lesenswerte Stellungnahme war Auslöser. In diesem Sinne weiter so. Mit jedem Tag beginnt ein neuer Tag, und dieser Tag ist wohl Dein Tag, weil das, was Du formuliert hast, Hand und Fuß hat. 

*"Das Alter, das man haben möchte, verdirbt das Alter, das man hat"*
(Paul von Heyse)

Beste Grüße Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Harald_1933:

Na, wenn Du mich von Deiner Ignorantenliste gestrichen hast, kommt dies ja mit dem "Ritterschlag" gleich.
Besten Dank für Dein positives feedback, für mich das Erste.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Helena

Ob man es nun Vorsorge oder Früherkennung nennt...

Danke, ich bin inzwischen gut informiert und will mich an Wortklauberei eigentlich nicht beteiligen.

Ich hoffe, dass trotzdem der eigentliche Inhalt meines Beitrags verständlich war, wovon ich auch ausgehe.

Ja, so ist das, eine Biopsie ist eben auch irgendwie eine Stichprobe im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Mehr Sicherheit hätte eine OP und eine Bestimmung nach der OP ergeben, aber seine Ersttherapiewahl war eben eine Brachytherapie, so ist es nun mal. Und somit wird im Nachhinein eben nie geklärt ob und wenn ja wie falsch die Biopsieergebnisse wohl waren,  

Es ist nun nicht mehr zu ändern, sondern ist wie es ist, ob ob es anders besser gewesen wäre ist auch fraglich.  Nach damaligem Wissen, war eben die Brachytherapie eine der Möglichkeiten, die er für sich  gewählt hat. Was ich inzwischen mehrfach von diversen Ärzten an verschiedenen Orten gehört habe ist, dass wir es offensichtlich mit einem besonders aggressiven Krebs zu tun haben. 

Es ist also müßig heute zu entscheiden, ob die Biopsie damals korrekt war oder nicht, und ob ich oder ihr, die gleiche Entscheidung getroffen hättet. Es war seine Entscheidung, die nun so ist wie sie ist.

Ich wünsche euch einen entspannten Abend

Helena

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Helena,

mit *diesem* Thread bist Du am 19.11.2011 in dieses Forum eingestiegen.

Das Profil wurde von Dir laufend ergänzt, und zwar zuletzt im März 2013, wobei als PSA nach 6. Gabe Chemo 60 ng/ml eingetragen ist. Ergänzt wurde noch die Verabreichung der 7. Gabe der Docetaxelchemo.

Im Profil und auch in Deinen nachfolgenden Beiträgen war nie ein Vermerk über das Prostatavolumen zu sehen. Deinen aus den letzten Beiträgen zu entnehmenden Frust ob des Versagens der LDR-Brachy-Therapie kann man nachempfinden. Das Rad lässt sich leider nicht zurückdrehen - sicher eine Binsenweisheit - und auch die subjektive Malignitätsbefundung nach der Skala der Dr. Gleason durch einen Pathologen sowie das damalige Lotteriespiel mit den eher als Zufallsbiopsate anzusehenden Stanzen aus der Prostata trösten nicht darüber hinweg, dass alles hätte anders verlaufen können. 

Mir ist ein befreundeter Betroffener aus dem Sauerland in guter Erinnerung, dem trotz einer ganz erheblich vergrößerten Prostata, die man noch versucht hat hormonell zu verkleinern, die LDR-Brachy zugemutet wurde. Das PSA stieg rasant weiter an, und die ein paar Monate später noch eingeleitete HDR-Brachy führte letztlich dazu, dass der Mann leider trotzdem schon sehr bald verstarb. Seine Anfangsdaten nach Biopsie waren in etwa mit meinen identisch, und er war 10 Jahre jünger. Warum also?




> Es ist nun nicht mehr zu ändern, sondern ist wie es ist, ob ob es anders besser gewesen wäre ist auch fraglich. Nach damaligem Wissen, war eben die Brachytherapie eine der Möglichkeiten, die er für sich gewählt hat. Was ich inzwischen mehrfach von diversen Ärzten an verschiedenen Orten gehört habe ist, dass wir es offensichtlich mit einem besonders aggressiven Krebs zu tun haben.
> 
> Es ist also müßig heute zu entscheiden, ob die Biopsie damals korrekt war oder nicht, und ob ich oder ihr, die gleiche Entscheidung getroffen hättet. Es war seine Entscheidung, die nun so ist wie sie ist.


Du hast es nun selbst noch einmal auf den Punkt gebracht. Es ist wie es ist. Deinem Mann und Dir wünsche ich noch viele  Jahre gemeinsamen Erlebens. Auch ein weiterer PSA-Anstieg sollte das noch lange nicht verhindern. 

*Es kommt nicht darauf an, dem Leben mehr Jahre zu geben, sondern den Jahren mehr Leben zu geben.*
(Alexis Carrel)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Helena

Hallo Harald, 

danke für die guten Wünsche! Ich erinnere mich noch gut an dich! Und  eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht frustriert erscheinen. Mein Anliegen war einfach, mal zu sagen, dass ein ungewöhnlicher Verlauf eben auch trotz Früherkennung mal sein kann.  

Wie es auch Herr Schmidt damals zu bedenken gegeben hat, als es um die Entscheidung ging die Salvage OP zu wagen oder nicht, wir hatten es mit einem aggressiven Verlauf zu tun gehabt. 


Ich fand nur die Wortklauberei irgendwie komisch, Vorsorge oder Früherkennung, ist das so wichtig wie man es nennt? Nun aber Schwamm drüber. 

Stimmt, das Prostatavolumen habe ich nicht erwähnt, das war aber kein Problem, also nicht wie bei deinem Freund. Ich müsste nachlesen, die Größe hat aber keinerlei Anlass zur Sorge gegeben. Ich erinnere mich, dass der ohnehin nicht hohe Volumen-Wert bei genaueren Voruntersuchungen sich als noch kleiner herausgestellt hat, als zu Anfang angenommen. 

Ich wünsche dir ebenfalls von Herzen alles Gute!

Helena

----------


## Helena

Und nach nochmaligem Lesen muss ich mich dafür eigentlich entschuldigen, dass ich wegen "Vorsorge oder Früherkennung" angepiekt war, das war unnötig, ich hab gerade noch mal nachgelesen. Alles ist eigentlich in schönster Ordnung!

Weiß auch nicht, wieso ich mich da irgendwie angegriffen gefühlt habe. Womöglich übermüdet und/oder überempfindlich? 

Nee, alles ist gut!

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Helena:

Das Du "angepickst" warst ist allzu verständlich und bedarf eigentlich keiner Entschuldigung im Hinblick auf das "Erlebte" deines geliebten Lebenspartner.

Ich nahm eigentlich Deine Aussage, welche ich zitierte zum Anlass, da viele "Neudiagnostizierten" nicht die erhoffte und korrekte Aufklärung erhalten zu welcher ein Arzt eigentlich verpflichtet ist. Es war dieser typ. Irrglaube, wenn man(n) nur rechtzeitig zur "Vorsorge" gegangen wäre oder diese auch brav nachgekommen ist, nichts aber auch gar nichts an der Krankheitssituation geändert hätte.
Es lag nicht in meiner Absicht Dir bzw. Deinem Partner, zu suggerieren alles "falsch" gemacht zu haben, sondern eher das dieser Thraed von vielen Usern gelesen wird.
Klar, wenn man aus dem Rathaus heraus kommt ist man schlauer."

Verantwortungsbewußte Urologen lassen grundsätzlich vor einer Therapieentscheidung ein Referenzgutachten der Biopsate durch einen unabhängigen Referenz-Pathologen erstellen, welche zumeist zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen. Weiterhin lassen diese zusätzliche Tumormarker bestimmen bevor sie eine Empfehlung geben.

Leider gibt es zu wenige welche noch nach dem "hypokratischen Eid" praktizieren.

In diesem Sinne in etwa ist mein posting zu verstehen. Dir und Deinem Partner nutzt es nichts mehr, aber ich hoffe doch der "Nachwelt."

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Helena

Helmut

Letztlich hab ich es ja dann auch so verstanden, ich weiß schon, wie du es gemeint hast. 

Obwohl ich gerade doch mal sagen muss, dass wir tatsächlich von einem ganz ausgezeichneten sozusagen "Ärzteteam" betreut werden, denn für den jeweiligen Stand der Dinge haben wir immer eine ganze Fülle von Informationen und auch Hilfe bekommen, von wirklich auch gut informierten Ärzten, die immer ganz ausgezeichnet auch Hand in Hand gearbeitet haben.Inzwischen haben wir ja einige Stationen durchlaufen, Brachytherapie, Salvage OP, Hormonentzugstherapien, Chemo, und nun wieder Hormontherapie (und nebenbei noch eine zusätzliche Harnleiter OP,Thrombose und BruchOP) und womöglich irgendwann dann auch noch weitere. Das ging immer Hand in Hand bei allen Beteiligten, die sich immer ausgetauscht haben. Gerade unser betreuender Urologe hat sehr viel in die recherchiert und für uns in die Wege geleitet,  sich gekümmert. Gerade in dieser Woche erst wieder. 

Ich habe hier immer viel gelesen in diesem Forum, um Dinge gut zu verstehen und auch informiert zu sein, über neue und nächste Schritte, aber all die Möglichkeiten wurden uns auch tatsächlich erklärt, wenn wir dann zu den Gesprächen erschienen sind. Wir konnten es aber dank des Forums schneller verstehen, da wir ja schon vorbereitet waren.

Mein Mann hatte ja über all die Jahre einen ganz normalen PSA-Wert, der dann zwischen 2 Früherkennungsterminen plötzlich angestiegen ist. Es wurde also tatsächlich früh entdeckt und nahm trotzdem einen ungeplanten Verlauf, da es sich hier, wie der Strahlentherapeut Herr Schmidt mal schrieb, nicht um einen "0815 Tumor" gehandelt hat.

Sicher mit dem Wissen um die dan stattgefundene Entwicklung hätte man womöglich anders gehandelt, ob es dann ein anderes Ergebnis geworden wäre ist aber auch fraglich und deshalb möchte/werde ich mich daran auch nicht zergrübeln. Zumal es ja letztlich eben seine Entscheidung war, die ich ihm gewiss nicht vorhalten will und werde.

Für das was er alles hinter sich hat, ist mein Mann noch immer erstaunlich gut zurecht und noch immer völlig schmerzfrei.Dafür bin ich schon mal extrem dankbar. Er hat sich von allen OPs immer recht schnell erholt, sogar die Chemo hat er ohne große Nebenwirkungen überstanden. Xtandi verursacht ihm ab und zu leichte Übelkeit und Müdigkeit, aber das versuchen wir auch in den Griff zu kriegen. Und wir hoffen, dass sich der Stand der Dinge noch eine möglichst lange Weile hält.

Jetzt wollen wir mal etwas bummeln gehen, das Wetter ist so schön.

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht 

Helena

----------

